# Cannondale Scalpel Hi-Mod Team, rear shock



## Jamie Kerby (Feb 12, 2021)

Hi I have just purchased a Cannondale Scalpel Hi-Mod Team 2017 and wondered if you have to use the specific 190 x 45 rear shock or you could use a generic 190 x 51? What is the best rear shock to purchase??


----------



## johnlh (Aug 16, 2008)

Jamie Kerby said:


> Hi I have just purchased a Cannondale Scalpel Hi-Mod Team 2017 and wondered if you have to use the specific 190 x 45 rear shock or you could use a generic 190 x 51? What is the best rear shock to purchase??


I have a new take-off Monarch rear shock from my Scalpel Hi Mod 2018. Happy to sell it cheap if you want it.


----------



## Jamie Kerby (Feb 12, 2021)

johnlh said:


> I have a new take-off Monarch rear shock from my Scalpel Hi Mod 2018. Happy to sell it cheap if you want it.


How much do you want for it??


----------



## johnlh (Aug 16, 2008)

Jamie Kerby said:


> How much do you want for it??


Sorry, I just realized you are based in the UK. I cant ship overseas. You can contact Fox, and they will have a shock that fits your Scalpel. I'm running Fox Factory suspension on mine and it has been great.


----------



## Jamie Kerby (Feb 12, 2021)

johnlh said:


> Sorry, I just realized you are based in the UK. I cant ship overseas. You can contact Fox, and they will have a shock that fits your Scalpel. I'm running Fox Factory suspension on mine and it has been great.


Do you have a link to contact them?? Can you send me a link to what you have??


----------



## johnlh (Aug 16, 2008)

Jamie Kerby said:


> Do you have a link to contact them?? Can you send me a link to what you have??


The shock tune code is DMTN. My LBS sourced the shock directly from Fox. I'm sure you could find contact information on their website.


----------



## johnlh (Aug 16, 2008)

190x45 is listed as an option on the Fox website: Explore FLOAT DPS Bike Shocks | FOX


----------



## Jamie Kerby (Feb 12, 2021)

johnlh said:


> 190x45 is listed as an option on the Fox website: Explore FLOAT DPS Bike Shocks | FOX


That's great thanks however these are more expensive than this option below unless anyone knows any good deals??
Rockshox 2019 Deluxe RT3 Re:Aktiv Rear Shock // 205mm x 57.5mm | eBay


----------



## Jamie Kerby (Feb 12, 2021)

Jamie Kerby said:


> That's great thanks however these are more expensive than this option below unless anyone knows any good deals??
> Rockshox 2019 Deluxe RT3 Re:Aktiv Rear Shock // 205mm x 57.5mm | eBay


Sorry I meant these





__





RockShox Monarch R Tune - MidReb/MidComp | Tredz Bikes


Save 22% - RockShox Monarch R Tune - MidReb/MidComp £199.00 or just £33.17 per month with 0% APR finance. All Air Shocks are delivered free to the UK mainland*, 365 day returns & Price Match. Buy Now.




www.tredz.co.uk


----------



## Jamie Kerby (Feb 12, 2021)

Jamie Kerby said:


> Sorry I meant these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or these rockshox-monarch-xx-rear-shock-190 x 45 - Google Shopping


----------

